# Feel lost -high fsh



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi ladies
I've not been on in a while. After mm in April I've been getting back to 'normal', enjoying the summer and looking forward to starting cycle 3. 

I had a blood test last month and got a letter to see the consultant today. I went expecting to be told about next cycle starting and to be given the schedule etc. but instead was told my fsh is 21 and so there's no chance to do a 3rd cycle. The chances of suscess are less than 5% so only option left is an egg donor. 

I'm devastated. Really don't know what to do next. I was just stunned hearing that news. Apparantly my level was 10 something on the first cycle then 11 something on the second, but I wasn't ever told about about the levels before just given the go ahead. 

Is it really all over? They are setting up a counselling appointment next so I can ask more questions then. I asked will level come down and was told it may but unlikely to come down enough. 

Would really appreciate hearing anyone's experiences. Feel completely lost 
-(


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rock-a-hula

I don't think your clinic should be giving up on you just yet as FSH can fluctuate month to month and whilst that is a high result it can change so would be worth getting another blood test done on your next period (make sure the latest would be CD3 as this would give the most accurate result.

I had an ovarian cyst removed last year and my FSH levels for the two periods post-op were also high (18 and 19) When I went to a private clinic for a consult (after being told that IVF would not work and I would never get pregnant with my own eggs) my FSH levels started to drop down although they have always been above 11 but this has enabled me to cycle successfully.

Maybe your body is still recovering from your ERPC and is getting back into synch. Insist on a retest for your next period as it could change.

Good luck   and please don't lose hope

Barb x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Barb for your kind reply. What you've said makes a lot of sense. 

I did ask if mm had been a factor in high level but he said no that more or less its something that was always going to happen. But would it really double naturally? Maybe I'll see my gp while I'm waiting for the counselling session to come through to ask about a retest.

Sorry to read of your loss. How are you coping? 

Xx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rock-a-hula,

I haven't been coping very well tbh, but do feel in the last few days have turned the corner and am now getting stronger. I usually bounce back when life is hard, but this completely threw me. I do still, however, work out how far along I would be, don't know if you do the same?

I forgot to mention that on one of my cycles my FSH shot up to 22 so could not cycle that month (I did a 3 cycle natural IVF, they took an egg each month. on the 2nd cycle they took 2 and the following period I got my high FSH which I do believe was down to 2 eggs being collected and therefore no egg available for the following month) Maybe as your body is recovering you may have over-ovulated that month. Does that make sense?  

Definitely go to your GP and have a re-test.

Barb x


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello there, 
I really feel for you and when i read your post it sounded very similar to the emotional rollercoaster I've been on. Although slightly different circumstances; i went along to the review appt after our first failed icsi cycle expecting to be booked a date for cycle 2 only to be told that as my amh was so low that we were no longer eligible for nhs treatment and given similar statistics as to whether it would ever be likely that we could conceive using my own eggs and that our best chance of success was with donor eggs.
So i know the shock  and pain you must be feeling ... i think by the sounds of the other replies you have a bit more research and investigation you need to do into your own situation but i just wanted to add that despite initially  being dead set against and practically repulsed by the idea of donor eggs after giving it some time for the thought to settle in and a lot of research that it is not as bad as it seems .  i have a lot to work through in my mind and with the counsellor before we make a final decision  (my oh is convinced this is the way to go) but i just wanted to say it is worth thinking about. my clinic has also put me in touch with a couple who have just had their treatment so its good to get an accurate picture of their experience.

Anyway, hope you don't mind me saying but just thought id let you know my experience and hope this helps.
Love jx


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say sorry to hear your news. 

In June this year I was devastated to find out my fsh was 21 and then the next month 30. My consultant wasn't too interested and said AMH was a much better indication of reserve. Mine was a staggering 0.07. 

I started an ivf cycle last month and unfortunately ovulated before ec. 

When I went for my review consultant said he had had a pregnancy from someone with a fsh of 50. Fsh is no test of egg quality. You may not respond as well as others but you only need one good egg. 

The Lister in London is FSH friendly. 

Don't give up. . My friend had really low odds and got a BFP first time. 

Also . . Have you heard of DHEA? CHR research in New York suggests it can help to lower FSH and improve egg quality.


----------

